# New Hope



## Shock (Jan 22, 2011)

I was doing some soul searching over the last month, and I came across a new book. The 7: Seven Wonders That Will Change Your Life by Glen Beck and Keith Albow. It is an awesome book. It certainly has change my way of thinking. It has given me a lot of insight on how to communicate with my W. It has given me a lot of insight on how I see myself, and how I can fix what is in me. It's a awesome book. 
My W and I are still separated and she is still planning to file in the future. I know that everything takes time. This book has given me new hope. My W has seen something different in me. She wants to read the same book. That's good news. I'm hoping that she will see how her past dictates how she handles her present and future decisions. It certainly shows me how my past has dictates my present and future. I know what she did and how she did it was terrible, however I have a new understanding where she is in her mind and how I contribute to the pain she is in and the choice that she made. I feel a little more relax, in turn she is feeling more relaxed. I'm still fighting for us and our marriage, it's the, not in your face attitude. 
I have to say that I'm not a religious man, however I have been doing a little praying in this last week and asking for some kind of signs. To my surprise I have received a few already. You have to really be in tune to see them. Some were very minute and some are like a 2x4 across the forehead. I thinking that I do have some kind of faith. 
I can see some light at the end of the tunnel, I know that it's a long one. Things do seem like they might turn around? It's going to take time, I have nothing better to do than to work on us. However it works out for us, I know that I will be okay. She will always be a big part of my life. This I'm truly thankful. I haven't posted for awhile, I thought that I might share this. Thank for letting me vent. My hopes and prays for all of you.


----------

